# Of all the days I forgot my ultralite



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Look at these beds!!!!











hard to tell as the sun was glarring so I took it through my pol9rized glasses. But there are 20+ beds and all occupied!!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

This one is a little better


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Bluegill or shellcracker?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Now that's purty...


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Saw a couple beds at Karick yesterday too....


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

When did you say we were going....


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

All that flathead bait!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Bluegill, private pond. Dont think even I am suppose to fish it, lol. Did a kitchen for Direct Buy in Regata Bay. I have never seen em bed like that together, was pretty neat. They were loaded. Females were on the beds, bulls were protecting them. Should have seen em attacking the bread balls that landed in the beds!!!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

jaster said:


> Bluegill, private pond. Dont think even I am suppose to fish it, lol. Did a kitchen for Direct Buy in Regata Bay. I have never seen em bed like that together, was pretty neat. They were loaded. Females were on the beds, bulls were protecting them. Should have seen em attacking the bread balls that landed in the beds!!!


 
Jason, I took this picture last year at a pond up here.....Tons of beds all in a group!!! Click on the link fer some reason it won't load a photobucket picture???

http://i876.photobucket.com/albums/ab323/jasonrickmon/2011-07-06_10-29-10_408_zps565fc3da.jpg


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Dang, guess it has been 10-12 yrs since I targeted fresh water...

you copy the img code from Photo bucket??


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

jaster said:


> Dang, guess it has been 10-12 yrs since I targeted fresh water...
> 
> you copy the img code from Photo bucket??


I tried cutting and pasting and enlarging and what not....when I save the pic to my desktop it distorts it then won't allow me to load it!!! I use to be able to but heck I don't know what's up w/ it now!!!!:001_huh:


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Just view the picture, click links and copy the img code. The forum automatically resizes it


----------



## drifterfisher (Oct 9, 2009)

There ya go.


----------



## pcolapaddler (Sep 27, 2007)

Looks like a good spot to try the fly rod.


----------



## Jamfhes (Jul 20, 2013)

When did you say we were going....


----------

